# Setting up my first Salt Water. General Q's



## sxturbo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm been reading around on here, and the more I research the more confused I become.

I just setup my 30g long tank. I believe its 30"ish x 12.4". I have a Tetra TetraTec PF500 Power Filter running with built in heater, and 40lbs of live sand. I also added the proper amount of salt to achieve 1.021 level.

I am going to want some live rock, and 2 clown fish to start. Possibly adding some coral down the road. What am I looking at as far as accessories? Do I need a sump? Do I need a skimmer? I am good at maintaining my freshwater tank with water swaps, and plan on doing the same with my saltwater. Are all these things necessary if I'm good at upkeep?

Also...if anybody has an ideal setup for beginners, feel free to share 
I'd like to keep this on a low end budget until I realize this is what I want. I don't mind spending money, but I don't want to get into the high end yet.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

A sump is not needed, but it helps greatly. You can convert an Aquaclear 70 into a HOB fuge as well.

Skimmer isn't needed as long as you do your water changes every week.

Some tips: Do not add any livestock untill your cycle is done. This means inverts, corals, and fish. LR and LS will start your cycle. 
If you want to keep corals, shoot for 6-15W of lighting per gallon.
Two clowns would have to be added at the same time.
You cannot use regular tap water. Buy a RO/DI filter, or buy the water from your LFS.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

depending on if you want inverts you may want to raise your sg. 1.021 may be a little low for starfish. Also how much live rock you purchase will be dependent on if you set up a FOWLR or a reef tank, if you are doing a FOWLR I would think for your sized tank 15 to 20 pounds would be good, but I would double that amount for a reef tank. Skimmers are helpful, and a must in a reef tank, but only optional in a FOWLR so that's up to you. No a sump is not necessary, I don't have one in my 80 and it is running great so far.


----------



## sxturbo (Feb 4, 2008)

well I think I'll stick with FOWLR for now. I'll build it up slowly with more live rock over time, and then think about a reef.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

yep that's exactly what I'm doing, a fowlr is a lot of work already and expense. What kind of fish are you looking to put in there? I have a cc starfish and three green chromis(for cycling) but don't know where I want to go from there. I know i want a lionfish but then I don't know what else I can put in there, everyone says as long as it can't fit in its mouth, well how do i know how wide a lionfish can open it's mouth. So i'm curious to see what other people are stocking their tanks with


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

A lionfish is to big for your 30g aquarium, needs to be at least 90 g tank. 
sry buddy.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have a 30 gallon aquarium, never said i did buddy


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Aren't there smaller species of lionfish though, such as the dwarf lionfish? Although I believe most species would fit in an 80 and be fine but thats just my opinion


----------

